# Dianabol Only Cycle



## The Rave

I was just wondering if anyone has done a dbol only cycle and would like to share their experiences of it?


----------



## niknaknok

i have ages ago for my first and second cycle . i sometimes use it to kick start a cycle ie for first 4-6 weeks.as you probably know it aint too kind to your liver so i would recommend milk thistle maybe during and for a month or two after.it depends also on dosage mate 20mg ed i was ok on first cycle on second cycle 40mg ed i was really tired all the time with quite a bit of water retention and bloating.as for gains well it worked for me check out the fav gear thread as well mate hope this answers some queries mate


----------



## dave20

I personally wouldnt use dbol alone, i only ever use it to kick start a cycle now.


----------



## samurai691436114498

well i did the very well documented 14x14 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/7902-d-bol-day-6th-june.html cycle and made good steadt and keepable gains


----------



## Aftershock

Its a good choice as a gentle introduction into gear. I dont see nothing wrong with dbol only for a first cycle. I did 30mg ed for 6 weeks and kept 11lbs post cycle.

Most people will progress onto injectable cycles at some point.

Cheep as chips to, but don't forget the Nova.


----------



## Mr Chef

I find for me i preffer short low dose cycles (4 weeks) as my body recovers quicker helping me to hopefully keep more of the gains. Also the lower the dose the less risks are involved, in theory!


----------



## rottweiler

It's not bad for a first cycle to see how you react to AAS, but after that personally I would only use it for the first 4-6 weeks of a test cycle.


----------



## The Rave

Generally, how long does it take to kick in? Someone told me:

Day 4 - you will feel it slightly

Day 7 - you will feel it

Day 10 - your sex drive will increase

Is that about right, what have your experiences been?


----------



## miami797

I did it a few years back. I think adding a small amount of test to it will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Aftershock

I gain weight right from the first week on dbol, but I dont find any noticable increase in performance till about day 11. If its a 6 week cycle 4,5 & 6 will be the most productive IMO


----------



## toon

Aftershock said:


> Its a good choice as a gentle introduction into gear. I dont see nothing wrong with dbol only for a first cycle. I did 30mg ed for 6 weeks and kept 11lbs post cycle.
> 
> Most people will progress onto injectable cycles at some point.
> 
> Cheep as chips to, but don't forget the Nova.


Great answer! my experiences with dianabol alone? yeah- 18 pounds gains.


----------



## paulo

did you take nolva on 14x14 when as low as 5mg aday ? or was it not necessary at all


----------



## Five-O

dave20 said:


> I personally wouldnt use dbol alone, i only ever use it to kick start a cycle now.


Same here, good advice.

On the course Samurai documented, im not utterly convinced, was the initial 5mg just to see what you could grow on or for shutdown purposes? because its more or less a fact that 5mg or 50mg your going to get shut down IMO

I haven't really had time to read all the thread though on it.


----------



## Five-O

The Rave said:


> Generally, how long does it take to kick in? Someone told me:
> 
> Day 4 - you will feel it slightly
> 
> Day 7 - you will feel it
> 
> Day 10 - your sex drive will increase
> 
> Is that about right, what have your experiences been?


everyones different mate!


----------



## iamfeeb

When I first started using gear and was a little bit naive to the scene I did a 6week dbol only cycle. I had some good gains which ended up plateau'ing. I also ended up losing some of the gains made, but not a huge amount.

At the time I have NO doubt that given a proper diet I would have made and kept the same gains without using dbol.

However, as others have said, it is great for kick-starting a cycle.


----------



## MXMAD

Have a look through this thread when you have half hour 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/25407-1st-d-bol-cycle.html


----------



## Cookie

paulo said:


> did you take nolva on 14x14 when as low as 5mg aday ? or was it not necessary at all


No he didn`t but had some on hand...


----------



## Mars

Aftershock said:


> I gain weight right from the first week on dbol, but I dont find any noticable increase in performance till about day 11. If its a 6 week cycle 4,5 & 6 will be the most productive IMO


This is my only gripe for a dbol only cycle, just as you start noticing some real good gains you have to come off. I also got more sides off dbol than deca, eq, test, masteron, but that don't happen to everyone.


----------



## ymir

gained 20 lb's on 25mg dbolED for 6wk's one of my favorites. kept 15 of them and really didnt loose any performance after the cycle due to good PCT rest and diet after it.


----------



## Mars

ymir said:


> gained 20 lb's on 25mg dbolED for 6wk's one of my favorites. kept 15 of them and really didnt loose any performance after the cycle due to good PCT rest and diet after it.


Wow, thats some damn good results.


----------



## edd82

hey i am about to start my 1st cycle of dbol..

im after a bit of advice plz. i have milk thistle tabs and anti estrogen too,

do i take them both with the dbol in the morning? was thinking of starting with 30mg of dbol good idea?

also how do the cycles work, 4 weeks on 4 off? and is there anything else i should be taking them with?

cheers Ed:cool2:


----------



## LiftHeavy

edd run 30mg dbol for 6 weeks. 15mg upon waking and 15mg in the eve or if you have a bad memory all in the morning.

I wouldnt bother with milk thistle.

Dont take anti e's unless you get gyno signs.

Run pct next day after last tab (what have you got for pct)


----------



## edd82

LiftHeavy said:


> edd run 30mg dbol for 6 weeks. 15mg upon waking and 15mg in the eve or if you have a bad memory all in the morning.
> 
> I wouldnt bother with milk thistle.
> 
> Dont take anti e's unless you get gyno signs.
> 
> Run pct next day after last tab (what have you got for pct)


hi mate thanks for the reply.. im new to all this so ive no idea what gyno signs or pct's are?

sorry i know its prolly somthing simple


----------



## The Oak 2009

edd82 said:


> hi mate thanks for the reply.. im new to all this so ive no idea what gyno signs or pct's are?
> 
> sorry i know its prolly somthing simple


Gyno=Gynocamastia (development of breast tissue). What did you think your anti-e's were for?

PCT=Post Cycle Therapy (Read up on it)


----------



## morpheus1870

I too am starting my first cycle and its Dbol (sorry if i'm jacking the thread) thinking of 5 weeks 30mg ed and then straight after using my Tamoxifen and Chlomiphene tabs together for 4 weeks also. Plan on taking milk thistle a month prior to and during the cycle to keep my liver in the best possible shape. What else could i take to protect the liver?


----------



## Mars

Don't ask for sources or post prices, it's against the rules and might well get you banned.


----------



## Mars

morpheus1870 said:


> I too am starting my first cycle and its Dbol (sorry if i'm jacking the thread) thinking of 5 weeks 30mg ed and then straight after using my Tamoxifen and Chlomiphene tabs together for 4 weeks also. Plan on taking milk thistle a month prior to and during the cycle to keep my liver in the best possible shape. What else could i take to protect the liver?


You don't need milkthistle or any other so called liver protectant.


----------



## edd82

oh... sorry


----------



## Mars

edd82 said:


> oh... sorry


don't appologise just edit your post before a MOD has to and bans you.


----------



## edd82

hey guys some advice please.

i on my last week on my 6week 1st cycle. ive put on 4.5kg.

i have nolva on hand.. just wanted to know when i should start take it? how much and often and for how long should i take them?

also when do i start my next cycle.

thanks heaps


----------



## dan 100

next day after last tab,40 mg a day for week one then 20 mg a day next 3 weeks,,,this is standard but people have different ideas etc


----------



## dan 100

i have also done a dbol only run,,im on week 5 and have been running nolva at 20 mg a day due to gyno,,i have gained half a stone but due to the nolva i seem to have kept water retention down and i hope the gains are keepable muscle,,im runnin it for 7 weeks...i love it,,,may add in some test e


----------



## ian-m

personally my 1st cycle is 8 weeks dbol followed by last day of tablet next day get on the clomid and nolva for a month (assuming no gyno) getting 300 grams a day protein shakes that also builds you up alot, good diet and plenty of water too

so after 1 months pct and 2 months rest

getting back on dbol again as above then getting some winny to cut my mass im personally going this route 1st cycle is important so staying on for 8 weeks


----------



## lucasso

I had a few cycles on dianabol - every time low dosage. 20-30mg

Dianabol mass is wet in my opinion. Even if you have perfect nutrition.


----------



## Mikeyn

Hi.im also just about to start my 1st cycle of danabol.was thinking 6 weeks of 30mg aday.i have liv 52 but im not sure how much to take and when.also would appreciate help with a good pct.thanks guys


----------



## Roy Batty

stop worrying bout your liver and start worry bout your lipid profile which is a far bigger problem with orals. :no:


----------



## mph

I've only ever done 1 steroid cycles and d-bol has been one of them. Gained loads, lost 75% (guess) around PCT time. Did test 600p/w about half a year after that, so much better.


----------



## GMme

its a good intro to that godlike feeling aas delivers, gains are considerable although I would expect to lose at least 35-45% of what you gain. My first ever cycle was dbol only at 40mg ed. It was great and gave me a solid footing to have a play with more lean gain cycles. If you are a little perturbed by pins then dbol is enough to make you want to do the real stuff


----------



## cashconverter

dan 100 said:


> ....... day due to gyno,,


Did you already have Gyno, or did this cycle of DBol cause the Gyno?


----------



## Incabus78

Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


----------



## constantbulk

dbol on its own wont pack on much muscle mainly water, but will help strength, imo

add test to the mix and you would grow as long as diet and training is good


----------



## hackskii

Incabus78 said:


> Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


Well, half of your posts are asking the very same question.

I say no, they can not compare, they will hammer lipids, and liver much more than injectable steroids.

Leaving them kind of inferior, not that they don't work, just not as well, and not for as long.


----------



## Incabus78

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Incabus78

All of my posts are asking the same info and a few have given me some good info. You included so thanks.


----------



## Freeby0

mph said:


> I've only ever done 1 steroid cycles and d-bol has been one of them. Gained loads, lost 75% (guess) around PCT time. Did test 600p/w about half a year after that, so much better.


what pct did you run when you did the dbol only cycle ?


----------



## cstocken

Hi im thinking of starting On roids and about dbol but iv read up about them and heard they bad for you. Also im a beginner and see what cycle worked best for beginners. And not sure if allowed on site but what site best to get them


----------



## westy125

cstocken said:


> Hi im thinking of starting On roids and about dbol but iv read up about them and heard they bad for you. Also im a beginner and see what cycle worked best for beginners. And not sure if allowed on site but what site best to get them


Start your own thread for a start


----------

